# Hidden Agenda?



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

With each MBTI type, there is a specific arrangement of cognitive functions. The 6th function (hidden agenda) alludes to what each type comtinually searches for as part of their basic need.

This reminds me of Maslow's hierarchy of needs, where it lists basic human needs upwards to self actualization. All the lower levels, or needs must be met before a high need can be satisfied. For instance, The need for love and belonging is secondary to the need to eat and breathe.

Knowing about these two things, it's possible to put them into a table, joining the two pieces of information. Conceptually, it makes sense to relate the two.


MBTI Type Hidden Agenda Maslow's Hierarchy
ENTP, ESFP needs emotional stimulation and love love and belonging
INTJ, INFJ needs to be vital and enjoy physicality physiology
ESFJ, ESTJ needs to use all potential to be perfect self-actualization
ISFP, INFP needs understanding and organization safety
ENFJ, ENTJ needs to exercise will safety
ISTJ, ISFJ needs internal balance esteem
ESFP, ENFP needs to be useful, practical self-actualization
INTP, ISTP needs to love and be morally sound esteem



To test this, each of the MBTI types should have a set of values they live their lives by. According to this, their top values should statistically match the Maslow's Hierarchy. If this is shown to be true in reality, then it can be used as another way to understand each other and bring about more harmony and closeness.
http://jamesbkim.com/content/hidden-agenda-reflection-maslow-need

UMM?? I'm I the same as a ISFP?
Is this why I understand him?


----------



## man (May 1, 2009)

This is actually kinda fitting for me...


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

DayLightSun said:


> With each MBTI type, there is a specific arrangement of cognitive functions. The 6th function (hidden agenda) alludes to what each type comtinually searches for as part of their basic need.
> 
> This reminds me of Maslow's hierarchy of needs, where it lists basic human needs upwards to self actualization. All the lower levels, or needs must be met before a high need can be satisfied. For instance, The need for love and belonging is secondary to the need to eat and breathe.
> 
> ...


Highly ingenious and with some merit, but I do not actually believe in it and the same applies to Maslow's heirarchy!

But then I am an Architect INTP and a Questor NP

What is the source of this information please?

It would explain why the Bears (ISTP) and Eagles (INTP) can hate the Horseman (ESFJ).  


On reflection, it really does explain some behaviour. The safety first attitude of the ENTJ Boss. 

Note that the moral self esteeem of the Bear ISTP is going to be based on the conventional and authority legal attitudes, whereas that of the Eagle INTP is going to be on his own code of ethics. Crazy Horse ESFJ is not going to be able to appreciate such fine distinctions.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

DayLightSun said:


> ENTP, ESFP needs emotional stimulation and love love and belonging
> 
> ESFP, ENFP needs to be useful, practical self-actualization


ESFP is repeated twice.


----------



## N^G (Apr 30, 2009)

> MBTI Type Hidden Agenda Maslow's Hierarchy
> ENTP, ESFP needs emotional stimulation and love love and belonging
> INTJ, INFJ needs to be vital and enjoy physicality physiology
> ESFJ, ESTJ needs to use all potential to be perfect self-actualization
> ...


I think it is not unreasonable to assert that everyone needs the majority of the above to some degree and at different times.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Nobody will know my hidden agenda until it's too late.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*I tested this theory last night. It works with youngsters. *



DayLightSun said:


> With each MBTI type, there is a specific arrangement of cognitive functions. The 6th function (hidden agenda) alludes to what each type comtinually searches for as part of their basic need.
> 
> This reminds me of Maslow's hierarchy of needs, where it lists basic human needs upwards to self actualization. All the lower levels, or needs must be met before a high need can be satisfied. For instance, The need for love and belonging is secondary to the need to eat and breathe.
> 
> ...




Doe this mean that INTPs and ISTPs need to love? 

And ENTPs need love and belonging? 

And the other types don't really care!

Being loved can be overbearing. For an INTP to be on the end of a Cat's need for safety and organisation is like being Murdered! 

Recovery of self worth, self esteem, requires self analysis of your character type (Please Understand Me II) and then rectifying the deficiences.

It is not specified on the following page so I will extract the information from David Keirsey's book on page 183:

Rationals NT: Ingenious, Autonomous, Resolute
Artisans SP: Artistic, Audacious, Adaptable
Guardians SJ: Dependable, Beneficent, Respectable
Idealists NF: Empathic, Benevolent, Authentic.

Authenticity (philosophy) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Keiresy is incomplete.

I am a NP Questor

Esteem needs Autonomy, Authentic, Artistic (my invention)

A TP Projector may (surmise) need:

Ingenious, Artistic Audacious.

 The hidden agenda of ISTP Bears is sensual love and esteem. If you are good you can get invited to the picnic. 

From an INTPs view, a sense of belonging or acceptance may be more important ?

Except this is down for ENTP.




Scipio said:


> I think it is not unreasonable to assert that everyone needs the majority of the above to some degree and at different times.




I took that for granted. It is the most important needs. The need for organisation and safety in your internal mind thoughts might be an aversion for some?


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

There are very likely to be many people this resonates with... but the issue I personally have with it, is that it tries to correlate MBTI directly to a set of desires that seems more or less equivalent to a loose Enneagram like system.


It is interesting to consider, and as I said, some people will find an answer in something like this... but there is a lot of material out that shows this kind of thing does not match up close enough to 100% of the time to make it viable.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

It correlates with Berens which I have only read on the web pages. Berens I found to be flawed, not 100% as Bear said.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Perseus said:


> It correlates with Berens which I have only read on the web pages. Berens I found to be flawed, not 100% as Bear said.


I thought studies only needed to be 75% accurate to be suitable. 

If they are 100% it's flawed by being to perfect.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*66.66666666%*



DayLightSun said:


> I thought studies only needed to be 75% accurate to be suitable.
> 
> If they are 100% it's flawed by being to perfect.




Nevertheless, it is interesting. What is the source reference please?


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Someone wanna explain how the isfp/infp agenda plays out?

For reference and verification.


----------



## TheWanderer (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't get the intj one. The first part makes sense, but I don't understand the second, could someone explain it please?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

physiology | fzldi | n. M16. [Fr. physiologie or L physiologia f. Gk phusiologia natural philosophy, f. as PHYSIO-: see -OLOGY.] 1 Natural philosophy, natural science; a particular system or doctrine of natural science. M16-L18. 2 The branch of science that deals with the normal functioning of living organisms and their parts, in so far as it is not dealt with by more recent sciences such as biochemistry and immunology. Also, the physiological features of a thing. E17.

---------------------------------------------------------
Excerpted from The Oxford Interactive Encyclopedia
Developed by The Learning Company, Inc. Copyright (c) 1997 TLC Properties Inc. 

Comment:

My observations of INTJs is that like their physical comforts with a partner and will go out of their way to "score". Whereas an INTP might baulk at some of their antics and judge it "not to be worth the candle". 

I have been known to ring up an INTJ to get a nuisance girl (ESFJ Pony) out of the way. 



Kevinaswell said:


> Someone wanna explain how the isfp/infp agenda plays out?
> 
> For reference and verification.


It would be useful for me as well as I have a ISFP nuisance neighbour.

They tend to be like the Artists (not proper Creatives although they think they are) and they compose, switch things around a bit and pretend they are original. The best ones are good technicians. They are rule followers hitting at the boundaries of Judgement Day with their increased Perception. They belong to the the organisation and do not like the Strangers. They may keep Cats. The really wicked Hex Witches should be burned at the stake. They have a tendency to walk out on poor providors and can be unfaithful. 

INFP have been renamed "Bird of Paradise" under the Perseus system. They are NP Dragons. Again because they are not Thinkers they have to use established systems and rules and step over the line "Dragons are Here". This can be dangerous, but not all Dragoins are are dangerous, and Tigers ESTP and other Big Cats in the known world are iearfully ....

Question ?

This is the hidden agenda of needs. 

What is the agenda of Transmission? What signals do each types send out? Or do types respond to the needs of the Other? 

If the needs are being fulfilled ?  

As an INTP I would guess I tend to project my thinking of how I like the world to be. 

Rational. Transaction fair. Tolerance unless core values are infringed. 

An ESFJ may project:

Order and hard work. Power to the Mighty. Rule of Law.

Maybe an NFP could transmit:

Love of humanity. 

New thread created at

http://personalitycafe.com/general-...-agenda-transmission-post63820.html#post63820
 


This thread seems to have petered out. I still do not have the source reference though?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Perseus said:


> This thread seems to have petered out. I still do not have the source reference though?


It's in the OP.



DayLightSun said:


> Hidden Agenda as reflection of Maslow Need | To Civilize Nature


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*OP*



Trope said:


> It's in the OP.




What is the OP please?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Original post


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Post

Hidden Agenda as reflection of Maslow Need | To Civilize Nature

but I still do not know the source of that post. The Maslow bit looks a bit contrived ???


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Perseus said:


> Post
> 
> Hidden Agenda as reflection of Maslow Need | To Civilize Nature
> 
> but I still do not know the source of that post. The Maslow bit looks a bit contrived ???


I see your saying who came up with that idea. 
I have no clue. 
I really liked the concept though.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

cf:

Correlate to

http://www.rainforestinfo.org.au/background/maxneef.htm


----------

